# fleshing ****



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

Good advice, Paddy!

I've been using the FHA manual as a guide for many years, my current copy was downloaded in 2008. When I have boards made, I have them cut to FHA specs...except that I like them a little longer. The guide is a good place for advisce when you need to put up a skin that you rarely deal with.

-NC


----------

